# programmation de micro controleurs sur Mac



## armen2b (24 Décembre 2007)

Salut
Désireux de programmer des PICs ou micro-controleurs et pas très chaud à l' idée de le faire sur PC, je cherche un logiciel de programmation capable de tourner sur Mac (Tiger ou Léopard) et sur PowerPC . Je dispose d' un G5 bi-pro et de quelques autres Mac (mais aucun avec IntelInside). Toutes les recherches que j' ai effectuées finissent en eau de boudin (pour ne pas dire qu'elles aboutissent à du PC).
Donc je cherche cartes et logiciels pour programmer les 18FXXX et/ou 68HCxxx.
Qui connaît ?


----------



## fedorinux (24 Décembre 2007)

Sur Pic, le choix est conditionné par ton programmateur.
Je sais qu'il existe un outil libre sur linux pour le PicKit... mais pour avoir déjà cherché pendant très longtemps, je pense que tu va aboutir à du néant... du moins, pour Mac OS.

Tout ceci expliquant pourquoi j'avais aussi un PC à côté de mon mac jusqu'à l'arrivée des mac intel.


Mais si tu trouves des bons outils, n'hésite pas à en parler ici : je suis très intéressé.


Et puis au passage : Bonnes fêtes !


----------



## armen2b (27 Décembre 2007)

Re bonjour
Je suis allé faire un tour sur macbrusoft.free.fr, mais il semble que le projet soit tombé à l'eau. Du coup, j'ai décidé (ah mais) de me faire un mini-micro-baby assembleur-compilateur, à partir du jeu d'instruction d'un micro-controleur bateau. Dans un premier temps, je pensais le faire en RealBasic mais comme il me semble un peu léger en ce concerne la gestion de l'USB, il ne servira qu'à générer le fichier objet. Pensez-vous que ce soit jouable ?
Merci, je vous retourne à tous pour l'année à venir un Pace è Salute très cordial.


----------



## tatouille (4 Janvier 2008)

http://www.mactech.com/articles/mactech/Vol.20/20.02/PICMicrocontroller/index.html


----------



## armen2b (12 Janvier 2008)

A Tatouille... Bonjour et merci.
Le matériel semble ne plus être dispo sur le site indiqué. Il semble ne subsister que des versions pour PC (beurk)
Je suis en train de me bidouiller un assembleur pour la serie 18F et une fois mon fichier source obtenu, je me rabattrais sur un PC (beurk) uniquement le rentrer dans le PIC avec une interface achetée. A bientot.


----------



## tatouille (18 Janvier 2008)

tu peux faire ca a la mano j avais deja donne un exemple de comment jouer avec deux port depuis le userspace


----------

